# Ditch The Dish!



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www22.verizon.com/content/fiostv/hdtv/hdtv.htm


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll believe it when they're at my front door offering to connect it.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

If Fios seems like a better option for you, more power to you. Just don't start becoming a troll here because of your dislike of the HR20.


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> If Fios seems like a better option for you, more power to you. Just don't start becoming a troll here because of your dislike of the HR20.


What's a troll?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

WANDERER said:


> What's a troll?


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


>


Is that the same as a sock puppet?  :sure:


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> If Fios seems like a better option for you, more power to you. Just don't start becoming a troll here because of your dislike of the HR20.


Exactly. Plus FIOS isn't widely available. And from what I've read FIOS will be using teh Motorola 6412 or 6416 boxes, which only have 120GB and 160GB drives.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

can this be moved to the right forum, thanks.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

WANDERER said:


> What's a troll?


Just in case you were serious... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Troll


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm less then ten miles from their new FIOS video hub. Since they changed the law in NJ to increase competition with the local cable companies, they now have state wide approval, and I expect them to start installing the FO lines in my area pretty soon. 

Ian


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

You guys in NJ got all of our (NH) negotiators back in early August. Now, they're not advertising Fios here, but I've had fiber now for almost 2 weeks. No tv service - not yet - but I now have my phone and internet service delivered via fiber. Not only that, my best friend has it and another friend of mine who's like a sister to me has it hooked up to the servers her husband runs their business on.

I've been a loyal Dishnetwork customer for 6 years or so and a frustrated Dishplayer customer for that time period. Nirvana, to me, would be a Series 3 TiVo built into a E* set-top box but I'll never see it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

WANDERER said:


> http://www22.verizon.com/content/fiostv/hdtv/hdtv.htm


AT&T won't have it around here until late next year, or ealy 2008.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

And as I said that, the UPS truck came by yesterday with an envelope telling me that Fios has come to my neighborhood.

Like I said, I've had it for 2 weeks!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

how is that service what channels do you get 
do you get your local rsn ??? how about on demand


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

pez2002 said:


> how is that service what channels do you get
> do you get your local rsn ??? how about on demand


Go to http://www.verizon.com/fiostv for info.

I've had FiOS for about 6 weeks and really like it.


----------



## s8ist (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah but they don't have VOOM or nearly the channel selection of HD stuff that Dish has. plus, they're not available in my area.


----------



## WANDERER (Sep 27, 2006)

s8ist said:


> yeah but they don't have VOOM or nearly the channel selection of HD stuff that Dish has. plus, they're not available in my area.


I agree - I wish I had never f'n posted this thread!


----------

